# Sticky  Hunter education classes



## Lundy

It is that time of year again. Hunting seasons are fast approaching. If you are required or just want to take the hunter ed course again because you haven't taken it in a lot of years like some of us old guys haven't here is some information provided by one of our members.

I took the Hunter Education class back around 1970 and then again with my youngest son some 18-20 years ago. I really enjoyed going through the course again.

From Huntinbull


I am a certified Hunter and Trapper Education instructor for the state of Ohio. I have hunter education classes scheduled for fall of 2009. These classes will be held in Tallmadge, Ohio just North East of Akron in Summit county. All classes listed are held Friday evening from 6pm-9pm and Saturday fom 9am-6pm. Most classes finish early, usually about 4pm, The schedule is as follows.

August 28th-29th 
September 25th-26th
October 16th-17th
November 6th-7th and also 20th-21st

These classes will be held at: 
Northwest Avenue Church
737 Northwest Avenue
Tallmadge, Ohio 44278
Just a little way NW of Tallmadge Circle.

Also anyone who has a small group (ie Boy scouts, cub scouts, girl scouts, youth groups, etc.) or several members of a family or friends that want to take the class, private classes are available. I generally need 6-10 hrs for class instruction and 20 minutes- 1hr for the test.

There is no cost for the class or materials. Just bring your thinking caps!

To register call 330-431-1718 or 1-800-Wildlife or go to www.wildohio.com

Thanks 
Huntinbull aka John Michaels 
__________________
Certified Hunter Ed and Trapper Ed Instructor, Outdoor writer.
Christian Outdoorsman. Enjoying the glory God has made and sharing my faith in the Lord


----------



## phantomace08

Are you still offering any private classes for friends/family? If so, when are you free for classes?


----------



## Huntinbull

My last class is this friday and saturday. Still room if anyone needs to get in.


----------



## Bulldawg

What dates are your classes for 2010 ?


----------



## Huntinbull

Here is the 2010 schedule.
March 26, 27 
April 9, 10
July 16, 17
August 13, 14
September 10, 11
October 8, 9
November 12, 13
All classes listed ABOVE are held on Friday evenings and Saturdays. Fridays class will be from 6pm until 9:30 pm and Saturdays are from 9am until we are done with the test. Usually about 4 or 5 but I schedule until 6 just to be sure.

I am having a class in June on the 19th that will be a home completion course. This course will be held from 11am until about 5 pm. This course is run differently than a standard course. The student contacts the Dvision of Wildlife at 1-800-wildlife and asks to receive a student manual. The student reads the manual and completes ALL of the review questions at the end of the chapters. Once the questions are completed the student comes to my course on the 19th of june and receives several hours of hands on training and then takes the test.

I will also be runnig a course on Septeber 14, 15, and 16th. It will be a standard course. The times will be from 6pm until 10 pm each day. 

All my classes are held at Northwest Avenue Church located at 737 Northwest Ave, Tallmadge, Ohio 44278. Contact 1-800-wildlife or myself at 330-431-1718 to register. Feel free to drop me a PM with any questions.

Thanks
Huntinbull aka John


----------



## Huntinbull

July 16th and 17th class is fast approaching. I would advise getting into your classes early. Once hunting season starts my classes get booked fast. Had a good turn out for both the April class and the June home study course. Hope to see some OGF members or references.

Be good. Have fun!
John


----------



## Huntinbull

My next class is August 13-14th. Looking forward to another good class. Hunting seasons are just around the corner. Two classes in Sept. Helping with three classes at Lake Hodgeson in Ravenna. Third week of Sept and two classes in October.


----------



## Huntinbull

Classes are filling up fast. Last couple have been registered to capacity early. Don't procrastinate. Register early. If you are coming to one of my classes let me know you saw it on OGF.


----------



## Huntinbull

Got two classes this week. One is being held at Lake Hodgson in Ravenna. It will be held Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday from 6:30pm until 10pm each evening. Call Ravenna Parks and Rec to register.

The other is being held at Northwest Avenue Church at 737 Northwest Ave., Tallmadge, Ohio 44278. It is being held on Friday evening from 6pm until 10pm, and concluding on Saturday from 9am until about 5pm. Call 1-800-Wildlife to register for this one.

Hope to see some OGFers there.


----------



## Huntinbull

I will be helping with a class at lake Hodgeson again on the 19, 20, 21 of October. Call Ravenna Parks and Rec to sign up. 

My next class, my last for this year, wil be held November 12 & 13. It will be held at the Northwest Avenue Church in Tallmadge. The address is 737 Northwest Avenue, Tallmadge, Ohio 44278. 

Just finished the October class. passed forty six out of forty six. Some happy hunters headed to walmart this afternoon to buy licenses and tags.


----------



## Huntinbull

Last class for the year is this Friday and Saturday. Friday from 6-10pm and saturday from 9 am - 5 or 6 pm. Held at 737 Northwest ave. Tallmadge, Ohio 44278. I am still available to do private courses or courses for your organization (boy scouts, church groups, etc.)
Huntinbull


----------



## Huntinbull

Just got home from my last scheduled class of the year. Certified over 50 people today. Good turnout. Even had an OGFer and child attend and pass. 

Still available for private classes, organizations, etc. Also had a couple students show interest in the trappers education, so I may be scheduling a Trappers Ed class soon. Anyone interested feel free to contact me via PM or email or by phone. My number is in previous posts to this thread.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Huntinbull

have a couple classes scheduled at the Log Cabin shop near lodi. Next one is january 22, 23. Saturdays class starts at 1pm til close and Sundays session is 9am til we finish. Early afternoon? Have to go to both days to qualify to take the test and get your card.


----------



## smellahcat

anymore classes coming up?


----------



## Huntinbull

I am actually planning my summer and fall classes now. Probably going to do my first class for the year in mid June. Will update the thread as the info is nailed down. You can call 1-800-Wildlife to find out about all available classes in your area. BUT I would be glad to have you attend one of mine!


----------



## Huntinbull

I have a class at Lake Hodgson in Ravenna on Sept 20, 21, 22 from 6:30-10pm. You must attend all three evenings to receive your certification. There are other classes at the same location and time on October 4, 5, and 6. as well as October 18, 19, and 20.

I am also having a class at my church in Tallmadge, Ohio on two consecutive Saturdays, October 1st and 8th. The class runs from 9am until 4 pm both days. You must attend both days to receive your certification. This class will have videos on survival, Firearms safety, and game care.

Contact 1-800-wildlife to register for any of the classes.


----------



## fishingful

I know I talked to you about this before but how do you become a instructor? Can you do that?


----------



## freshwater_newb

Just got back from my first Ohio Hunter Ed. class.

Now I'm gonna have to end up buying an in-line muzzle loader and hunting bow.


----------



## tmitchell91

I got hunters ed when i was around 10 living in Michigan now i just moved here 3 years ago and i want to go hunting in Ohio. Will my hunters ed work here?


----------



## Misdirection

Yes, OH will honor your Hunters Ed from Michigan.


----------



## tmitchell91

awesome,thanks for the help.


----------



## Weekender#1

I am looking for a hunters ed class in NW Ohio, Findlay. Anything planned.


----------



## beaver

I don't know if they'll be any. I was scheduled to get my instructors certification this year and just got a phone call last week saying that it was cancelled. She said they're redoing the curriculum for the course so all the current instructors need recertification before they start anymore classes. She said to expect the next one around July of 2017. 

Since they're changing the curriculum, I don't know if the current instructors will be having any between now and then, or if it would be any good if they did.


----------



## Weekender#1

Thank you for the update, my Grandson is ready. He is reading and comprehending good now and it is time.


----------



## EStrong

Has anyone taken the home study course for hunter education? Looks like a more viable option for those with a busy schedule. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks, E...

(copy paste from ODNR's website) http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/education-and-outdoor-discovery/hunter-and-trapper-education

*Home-Study Course*

If you prefer to work at your own pace, Ohio also offers a home-study version of hunter education. We recommend tackling one chapter at a time, and answering all review questions on the provided answer sheet. Each completed answer sheet will be required for a final classroom session prior to finishing the course.

The final completion session usually lasts 3 to 4 hours, and will be led by a Division of Wildlife employee or certified instructor volunteer. It will include firearm safety training and other topics. Each home study chapter review quiz must be presented at the completion session. Completion sessions include the same 100-question final certification test as the instructor-led course. Be sure to bring a pen or pencil so you can take the test.


----------



## Ted Dressel

Where is a class in the Dayton area


----------



## halfrack

I took the online class it was easy but took about all day.


----------

